# Check this out.....



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

track builders that like scenery, check out this thread from the diecast forum.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213814

I believe it's 1/64 scale but I'm waiting confirmation from the poster.

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I remember hearing about these -- they are 1/64 scale.

I like the one with the white Plymouth Horizon as I owned one of those cars for about 9 years.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

If they are HO, I'd love to make use of some of the accessories: tool boxes, tire racks, etc. They look pretty neat.


----------

